# Hi



## Senoj (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi! 

I've been a member for a month now and Im just now introducing myself. I love makeup and I love Mac. I've been a MUA for about 2 years now and I just finished taking a Makeup Artistry course! I look forward to reading everyone's posts and learning from everyone.


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 26, 2010)

hi welcome to the forums! i am sure you will find a lot to learn here. i was a member for years, before i introduced myself, so you are much braver than i


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Senoj (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you both for the weclome and friendliness.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Purple (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to read your posts!!


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Glad to have you join us!


----------

